# Warmest gloves? Please help!



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

When the temperature drops below freezing, my gloves never seem to be good enough... Even with hand warmers! So what gloves do you guys use, that you can still shoot comfortably out of, when the temp falls down??

Thanks!


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Something like these.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...r%3BSearch-All+Products&Ntt=fingerless+gloves


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The warmest combo for me has been fingerless wool gloves with a loose fitting/easy to slip out of mitten. I can generally wear the fingerless gloves down to about freezing if I can slip my hands in my pocket reasonably often. When winter comes I have learned to go with loose boots and gloves to stay warm. It works fo me.......


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

The ones I like in the cold weather are the Gander Mnt Guide Series H2O ones, they have 75grams Thin in them for the camo and more in the blaze style. The price on them is between $25-30 so having a couple set to dry out isn't too costly. The best from what I can tell is the Columbia Omni Heat ones, but they will cost you too. I wear a thick one and a lighter one for handling my gun with a hand warmer muff, that works the best for me. My waders have one built in and I have a camo and blaze ones for the diffrent type of hunts. Look for something with Thinsilate, that will hold in your heat.


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess (May 29, 2013)

I used to do fingerless mittens. Now I wear nothing after getting to the stand. I put my hands in my pockets until I'm ready to shoot, they stay way warmer next to my body.


----------



## rifleman88 (Feb 5, 2014)

Cabelas, Northface and Columbia Sportswear makes good gloves.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

if waterfowl hunting, get some with gortex that are waterproof. Cabelas, Gander Mountain, Dicks, all have gloves that work well.
Do you need to shoot with them on? That will determine what style to get. Finger gloves usually start to fail when it gets below 10-20F, then it is time for mittens and a hand warmer.


----------

